# Herping in Western Sydney/Lower mountains



## AydanW (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has some good spots to go herping in the Western Sydney and Lower Blue mountains areas? Specifically interested in snake species but all wildlife is welcome, hoping to create a long lasting photo album cheers in advanced


----------



## Mike11 (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't been been out Herping, but whilst doing some bush walking I have seen quite a few different species near pretty much all the rivers that run down the mountain. 
Some hot spots I've noticed are in the gully of jellybean pool at Glenbrook,
Sassafras gully in Springwood and Lake Greaves in Blackheath.

I can't give you specifics on what exact species they were as this was before I knew much about reptiles, but I hope it gives you a starting point.


----------



## AydanW (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks mate, was going to use jellybean as a starting point


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been to jellybean pool with no luck, but my mate sentme a pic of a diamond near jellybean pool a couple of months ago.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been to Sassafras Gully a couple times this year to some success. Haven't found any snakes there, though have found a few species of gecko and dragons. There are a few trails just near Glenbrook that I've been through, Tunnel Gully Reserve ( was hard to find the entrance), Bluff Reserve and Jellybean pool. Jellybean pool was the only place I found anything in that area, found a Bandy-Bandy, a few gecko species and frog species. All trips were at twilight/night.

I plan to head back to Jellybean pool in a months time to spend a whole day/night out there.
I've also heard that near the Penrith Lakes National Park can be good.


----------

